# this is a bit personal but- does anyone elses vagina look purple/red/swollen and EW?



## ProudMum

So i felt a bit sore earlier and decided to have a look.
My vagina looks revolting LOL. It looks purple ish (the labia) and the inner lips look red and gross.Just looks all swollen
I remember having something similar with my last pregnancy and Im sure my OH described it as looking like a pound of liver :( though I think he may have been joking. I'd hope.
Anyone else looking this way??? :cry:


edit: I actually just stumbled upon this.
Niiiice.

Swollen Tissues

During pregnancy, your body's blood volume rises by about 50 percent, with much of that fluid routed to your uterus to nurture your growing fetus. As a result, vaginal tissue becomes engorged with blood, leaving some women feeling a bit swollen and tender

Changing Colors

With more blood flowing around your cervix, your vulva may turn a darker, bluish hue. This hyperpigmentation, sometimes called Chadwick's Sign, is an early sign of pregnancy and has also been attributed to the same whirl of hormones -- estrogen, progesterone, and a hormone that stimulates pigment-producing cells -- that give some moms-to-be a linea nigra (a dark line down the abdomen). Either way, it's harmless, and your regular coloring should return to normal after pregnancy


----------



## Sweetie

I think the info you found is bang on... I was going to post about the increased blood levels too


----------



## calilove77

I have it too! Ewwww... hahaha!


----------



## fifie123

i just posted a thread abput my foof lol


----------



## knk2011

Can i ask, did you get a bfp after this or not? x


----------



## dinky

I sometimes have this it feels like my vagina is throbbing lol. Especially if i have been walking or standing alot! I dont know if it changes colour or anything because i havent looked when it happens as im normally out. It goes away when ive sat down for a while x


----------

